# Help Plz On Alt+numpad Functions



## Msx-1 (Jun 11, 2003)

PLEASE help me find this i have been searching for almost and hour and no luck...

you know how if you press like alt+21 on the number pad you get this: §

well i really badly need to know how to make a space almost as big as a tab (might just be tab) using the alt+numpad function...

thx alot to whoever finds out!!!


----------



## Ratboy (Feb 12, 1999)

Msx-1,

What you need is ALT+9

Here are some other codes:

http://www.jimprice.com/ascii-0-127.gif


----------

